# My 14' Aluminum Build



## koulaid (Mar 9, 2010)

So i just bought this 14' aluminum boat last week. Took it home and stripped everything from it.

Here are a few pics from when i got it:
















Plans: add a low deck in the middle of the boat from the first seat to the last and cut out the middle seat. Also add a low deck to the front with storage compartments. Going to paint the boat black and carpet it red. 

Does anyone know what type of paint to use on the outside of the boat? Also the bottom of boat?


----------



## netman (Mar 9, 2010)

....as far as taking out the center bench you will have to have a way to brace the sides so she doesn't buckle. I am leaving my center bench in on my build as there is also valuable foam in that bench that helps with bouyancy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 9, 2010)

You could by some sheets of foam and lay under the decking for your bouyancy. And on the paint i would go check out this site https://www.finishing.com/107/12.shtml


----------



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 9, 2010)

Also is that boat made by Lonestar.


----------



## koulaid (Mar 9, 2010)

Already went ahead and cut the middle seat already. I am putting foam under the deck so i should be fine for bouyancy.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 9, 2010)

The benches do help support the hull, but so many people here have removed them and cut into them for storage/livewell purposes, and have had great success.

Looking forward to seeing your progress, so keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 9, 2010)

looks like a great project boat


----------



## koulaid (Mar 11, 2010)

So i'm in need of new trailer lights. Going to re-do all the wiring and what not. Would these LED lights from harbor freight do the trick? 
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94795


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Yup, they will work fine. Gow a pair onone of my trailers. No issues with them.


----------



## koulaid (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Gonna go order them tonight.


----------



## MassFisherman (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking forward to watching this project. Good Luck.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 12, 2010)

Like you I am working on a 14' V, and I ended up wasting some money buying some paint at a local store because I was tired and in a hurry to get the boat painted long story short... don't do what I did learn from my mistake. 

First off looks like your hull is bare metal at this point from where I'm sitting. I didn't go through everything on the link the other member posted in regards to your question, but I read looks like a couple places you need a "aluminum oxide" primer. That is one of the first places I have seen that in my research.

What every thing I have read and everyone seems to say is that you need a "self-etching" primer. This means the primer actually scratches the surface if you will to give itself good places to bond to. Several people in several threads here either say use a "zinc chromate" primer (which is a "self-etching" primer from what I gather) only, or they recommend it and then say that at least you need a self-etching. I found some "self-etching" locally that says it is for use on bare aluminum and as I only have spots of bare aluminum I am going to go with it and I figure it will be just fine. You might want to spend a little more time/money/both getting the exact right thing as opposed to just 'something that will work' as the category you might throw the stuff I got in.

As far as paint, you want something that is going to dry hard, i.e. an oil-based enamel. There are actual "marine paints" which as far as I can tell are always or at least generally fall under the category of oil based enamel. The only place I could find tintable oil-based enamel was a specialty store near me (sherwin williams) and it was super expensive and they only carried gloss finishes. I ordered Parker's Duck Boat Paint in Hunter Green today, but they also offer other colors and even with shipping beats sherwin, except on the immediate satisfaction meter.

Hope this helps a little, or gets a step ahead in your research and prevents you from wasting any money like I did!


----------



## koulaid (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright so the past week i have been sick and coughing my lungs out. Felt better today so i headed out to work on the braces for the deck. This is what i came up with. Not much done, but it's coing along great and how i wanted! Just need some more support on the bottom. I will be back out tommorow to put more bracing on. Anyone have any ideas on what kind of plywood and how thick i should get? Thanks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 29, 2010)

If the braces are within 12" of each other, get something around 1/2" plywood.

Look for exterior grade (but not treated) plywood. Just ask somebody at home depot and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## koulaid (Mar 30, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> If the braces are within 12" of each other, get something around 1/2" plywood.
> 
> Look for exterior grade (but not treated) plywood. Just ask somebody at home depot and they should be able to help you out.



Why not treated wood? i was reading around and most people said to use treated wood. Anyways, had a little time after classes today to work on the boat. Finished up the rest of the braces. Will work on the bottom support tommorow and hopefully be done with it this weekend. I want to take the boat out for some crappie fishing soon. Heres more pics:


----------



## Froggy (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks real good, a nice wide 14, just what I am looking for, Hey Welcome and good luck,
Why not treated wood? because treated wood reacts with aluminum, in time will pit it and make pin holes, however, thousands of people do it, its not really commun knowlege. I would not have known before finding this site. How long do you want to keep it? two years? go ahead and use what you want, if you like to hold on to it ( and care about the next person you selling it to) stay away from treated lumber.
Use the search option top of the page, lots of info readily available.


----------



## koulaid (May 5, 2010)

Been busy with school and all so the project came to a halt. Built more support today and i should be done by next week after exams. In the mean time, i sold my civic to get a crv. check it out!


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 5, 2010)

Those CRV's will never let you down man. My mothers has been given to two seperate family members and is still running strong at 275k.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 5, 2010)

Suprised you bought a Honda when you live in Detroit [-X


----------



## koulaid (May 5, 2010)

Crv's are less stolen here. Civics are the most stolen car here. Upgraded from a civic hatch so i should be a little safer.


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (May 5, 2010)

I can't understand why adding foam in the benches would make it more buoyant- wouldn't it make the boat less buoyant because it would weigh more unless the foam was directly touching water? Also those are good pictures of a low decking install- I have a v and want to put in a low deck in the back about 6" high and three feet long. Could I just cut a piece of plywood to fit and let the shape of the boat support it. I feel like this would be convenient because i could store underneath and remove it when needed simply by pulling up. i some sort of bracing needed for a small area like this?


----------



## bluegillfisher (May 6, 2010)

"I can't understand why adding foam in the benches would make it more buoyant- wouldn't it make the boat less buoyant because it would weigh more unless the foam was directly touching water?"

The whole foam thing is for when your boat fills with water it won't sink and go to the bottom of the lake(and you will have something to hang on to while help comes.)


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (May 7, 2010)

ha, never thought of that. After driving a motorcycle i have gotten used to the all or nothing principle.


----------



## Froggy (May 7, 2010)

American vehicles are safe from theft in the Motor City..... :wink:


----------



## koulaid (May 7, 2010)

Froggy said:


> American vehicles are safe from theft in the Motor City..... :wink:



Actually the car theft rate for all kinds of vehicle is about the same. It depends on where you live and what you have. From what i know these thieves aren't just breaking into a car and "hot-wiring" it, they are actually flat-bedding the cars right from the driveways.


----------



## koulaid (May 22, 2010)

Alot of progress done today. Bow mount came in 2 days ago. Woke up at 8am to start on the front casting deck. Finally 10 hours later this was the final product. Sorry no in between pics because i was too caught up in the moment. Also i'll be starting the main deck next week or so.


----------



## cavman138 (May 23, 2010)

coming along nicely man. Good work


----------



## Froggy (May 23, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## koulaid (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Went to a local lake today to prefish for a private tournament and it was a blast. The front deck is pretty stable and doesnt rock the boat much at all. I just need to get a seat post extender so i can lean on the seat when fishing. Heres a pic of my biggest one today weighing in at 3lbs:


----------



## Rat (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, already catching fish from it, gotta love that! Good luck in the tournament.


----------



## AlumaDude (May 23, 2010)

BOO on the Honda! HOORAY on the boat!!! Did I miss what make the boat was??? They all seem to look a like, but it looks a lot like my Lowe?!?!?! GOOD LOOKING DECKS BY THE WAY!


----------



## wolfmjc (May 23, 2010)

Nice job... =D>


----------



## koulaid (Jul 8, 2010)

So yesterday my gf broke up with me. I woke up today and started building the boat again to get my mind off of her. I got alot of progress done. 
I put the main deck bracings in last week already and was just waiting for my carpet to settle in on the plywood. Today i finally screwed down the main deck. I was too tired and lazy to follow the contour line of the boat so i just went straight across from front to back. It worked out great and now if i have a leak it'll be easier to air out. 

I also covered where the front deck meets the main deck. There was a little space in between and suprisingly it fits 2 5700 boxes and a falcon spinner bait box. So i ran to lowes real quick and grabbed 2 hinges and made a little compartment out of it.

The back seat i put a piece of plywood down on top of the seat. Simple job. I left the back open so i can see if i ever have a leak. Also i can grab the life jackets if i needed to in a hurry. 

Boat is 75% done. THis winter i'm redoing the trailer, painting the boat, and also putting in my portable livewell.

Before the boat was secured down with a longggg tie-down around the boat. I hated it because it would bend the side of the boat. So i made 2 anchor points on the back of the transom. Got 2 smaller tie-downs and secured it to my trailer. Also I got a transom saver from gander mountain for 75% off. Apparently my trailer was a little short so i had to finesse it. Had to cut it down and bolt it to the trailer. 

Under the front deck i put in 3 little plastic bins to store some extra stuff. It's pretty nifty too. I just need a battery strap to secure the battery down.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 8, 2010)

killer set up I like how open it is.. where did you get that cupholder attachment


----------



## koulaid (Jul 8, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> killer set up I like how open it is.. where did you get that cupholder attachment



Thanks. I like a lot of space when fishing. The cup holders came with the boat, but i've seen them at bps before.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good!!  Also looks alot more comfortable.


----------



## Howard (Jul 9, 2010)

I too like the more open style with less top deck space.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great. I like the simple open design and using the available space for storage.

I see your towing the boat with a Honda CRV. Do you have any issues with that? I am wanting to get some sort of new to me vehicle like a CRV or a Rav4, but not sure about the power and the front wheel drive.
How does it tow and do you have any trouble getting the boat out of the water with front wheel drive?


----------



## koulaid (Jul 9, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> Looks great. I like the simple open design and using the available space for storage.
> 
> I see your towing the boat with a Honda CRV. Do you have any issues with that? I am wanting to get some sort of new to me vehicle like a CRV or a Rav4, but not sure about the power and the front wheel drive.
> How does it tow and do you have any trouble getting the boat out of the water with front wheel drive?



I wanted less weight that's why i did the open design. Less wood = less weight. My crv is all wheel drive and tow's the boat fine. I wouldn't try towing a fiberglass boat though. The crv is rated at 800lbs tow load. I can dip all 4 wheels in at the ramp and can still come up fine.


----------



## SmallieBigs (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice job man I like it, the open floor is a great idea IMO =D>


----------



## rico (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome!!!!! You have given me inspiration!!!!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## koulaid (Feb 19, 2011)

So new additions this year that i plan on doing:

-Install my new humminbird 596ci DI
-Re-install the front deck and add more secure compartments under it.
-Install a inboat livewell
-Maybe upgrade to a 55lb trolling motor.
-New trolling motor base
-rod holder compartment

Look for new updates really soon. How many gallons cooler should i have for the livewell. I fish bass tournaments and our limit is 8, so i would want enough space for that. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2011)

Minimum 30 gallons would be my choice.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 19, 2011)

8 fish limit, WTF.. Id want about 50 for that many..


----------



## plantation.wildlife (Feb 20, 2011)

Like stated before the foam doesn't make the boat more bouyant it just makes the boat not go to the bottom of the sink. However, if you dont put enough foam in the boat to keep the boat fully upwright then you are wasting time and money.


----------



## vanbc (Feb 21, 2011)

bluegillfisher said:


> "I can't understand why adding foam in the benches would make it more buoyant- wouldn't it make the boat less buoyant because it would weigh more unless the foam was directly touching water?"
> 
> The whole foam thing is for when your boat fills with water it won't sink and go to the bottom of the lake(and you will have something to hang on to while help comes.)


correct. also it is designed to keep the cylindres dry


----------



## vanbc (Feb 21, 2011)

koulaid said:


> So yesterday my gf broke up with me. I woke up today and started building the boat again to get my mind off of her. I got alot of progress done.
> I put the main deck bracings in last week already and was just waiting for my carpet to settle in on the plywood. Today i finally screwed down the main deck. I was too tired and lazy to follow the contour line of the boat so i just went straight across from front to back. It worked out great and now if i have a leak it'll be easier to air out.
> 
> I also covered where the front deck meets the main deck. There was a little space in between and suprisingly it fits 2 5700 boxes and a falcon spinner bait box. So i ran to lowes real quick and grabbed 2 hinges and made a little compartment out of it.
> ...


Looks great !!!!

see look how much work you got done now that the women is gone, a few Bud and now you have a great boat.
The Transom looks kinda old do you plan on replacing that ?
Did you cure wood with anything?


----------



## koulaid (Jun 7, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!

Been really busy with school and work. Finally had time to work on the boat a bit. Not much but slowly progressing.

- Scratched the 597di for a 798ci SI. Installed it and works fine. Gps is slightly off though.
- Got new trailer tires with rims.
- Built a DIY guide posts.

That's about it for now. Pics:


----------

